# Car Sub in Home Theater?



## vayrLLL (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi, 
Is it possible to hook up a car sub and amp in a home theater system without using an A/V receiver?


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

What would you be using for the input signal? If you don't have an A/V receiver?

I wouldn't see why not. You would need to provide 12 V.D.C. power for it. Be sure and check the amperage and assure you have an adequate power supply. 

Also, do assure that the ohms for the speaker is as great (or greater) than the incoming signal you were going to use.


----------



## vayrLLL (Apr 17, 2011)

I have two 12v D.C rail in my old 500w power supply, could I use it? Would a 500w supply would be suffidient to power a 4 ohms, 1200w, subwoofers?


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

Drabdr said:


> ....I wouldn't see why not. You would need to provide *24 V.D.C*. power for it. Be sure and check the amperage and assure you have an adequate power supply....


and what vehicles have you been working on? 



vayrLLL said:


> I have two 12v D.C rail in my old 500w power supply, could I use it? Would a 500w supply would be suffidient to power a 4 ohms, 1200w, subwoofers?


seem to be asking a question about "apples and oranges" here in the same sentence, 
the amplifier's "*power-draw*" *rating* is one thing, 
the speakers' "*power-handling*" *capabilities* are two totally different aspects to ask about

maybe some help here in the explanation from others trying the same thing: 

1. using car sub:
http://forums.techguy.org/smartsearch/?q=using+car+sub

2. using car amp:
http://forums.techguy.org/smartsearch/?q=using+car+amp


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

daniel_b2380 said:


> and what vehicles have you been working on?


Oops. Sorry.  I work with 24 V.D.C. at work a lot, and just let it slide. Thanks for the catch. :up:


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

daniel_b2380 said:


> seem to be asking a question about "apples and oranges" here in the same sentence,
> the amplifier's "*power-draw*" *rating* is one thing,
> the speakers' "*power-handling*" *capabilities* are two totally different aspects to ask about


Correct. :up: You would need to start with the speakers and see what kind of amplifier would be needed for the speakers.

Then, you would need to assure the proper power supply to provide power for the amplifier.

I still have not found out what signal you are planning to use into the amplifier.


----------

